# Android Emulator Beenden



## javawolf (22. Jun 2011)

Hallo Leute,

bräuchte mal eure Hilfe!
Hab mir gestern mal das aktuellste Android-SDK und die Android-Plugins für Netbeans installiert, was auch relativ zügig funktionierte. Nur wenn ich in Netbeans ein Android-Beispiel starten möchte startet zwar der Emulator, kann ihn jedoch nicht mehr beenden! Der Taskmanager bringt auch nichts und muss den Rechner runterfahren um dem Grauen ein Ende zu bereiten:autsch::noe:
Auf dem Rechner läuft Win-XP Pentium-IV 3Ghz 1GB-Ram


gruß Michael


----------



## mjdv (22. Jun 2011)

Der Prozess müsste sdlapp.exe oder so heißen.

Funktionieren die Buttons zum schließen oben rechts nicht??

Ansonsten könntest du mit der Auflegetaste lange drücken versuchen den Emulator runterzufahren.


----------



## javawolf (22. Jun 2011)

Hi,

nein der Schließen-Button funktioniert nicht! Wenn ich da drauf klicke hängt sich der Emulator auf....
Der Process sdlapp.exe ist mir noch nicht direkt aufgefallen, hab bis jetzt immer versucht emulator.exe im Taskmanager zu beenden!
Ist eh ziemlich langsam und träge das ganze.... Muss mal schauen.

aber danke schon mal!

gruß


----------



## mjdv (23. Jun 2011)

Ja, ab 2.3 wird das ganze doch recht langsam, aber sie arbeiten mit einem OpenGL Team zusammen um das noch besser zu machen.


----------



## javawolf (23. Jun 2011)

Hi,

also es funktioniert zwar immer noch nicht richtig aber wenn ich den Emulator im Taskmanger beende, ohne vorher auf den Schließen-Button zu klicken, läßt er sich wenigstens beenden! Besser als nix...

gruß


----------

